# String Zeilenumbruch



## Elli_Marley (22. Jun 2021)

Hallo Zusammen  
Eventuell kann mir jemand bei einer Fragen behilflich sein.

Ich würde gerne meinen String der sehr lang ist in mehrere Zeilen umbrechen mit der \r\n und der \n funktion funktioniert es leider nicht…
Gibt es einen weiteren leichten Weg?


----------



## krgewb (22. Jun 2021)

-


----------



## krgewb (22. Jun 2021)

Wir wissen nicht, wo du den Text reintust. Bei einem JLabel geht es mithilfe von "<br>".

```
deinlabel.setText("<html><body>Textzeile1<br>Textzeile2</body></html>")
```


----------



## M.L. (23. Jun 2021)

Und in Abhängigkeit von der verwendeten Java-Version gibt es andere Wege: https://mkyong.com/java/java-multi-line-string-text-blocks/


----------

